# Zombie Nurse!



## Magnarogue (Oct 3, 2006)

i know its a lil late but I just wanted to share my halloween costume from this yr. 
i was "Nurse Deadie"
It would have cost over $400 just for the makeup
the outfit itself was only $8 i got last yr at a discount store,
I printed out the hat, and the wig was borrowed from a friend.
peoples reactions... were priceless.
though, i got the makeup done for FREE!
good thing when you're friends with a horror movie makeup artist.
he made my childhood wish come true...
I LOVE zombies!



http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j26/brownhonkey/zn3.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j26/brownhonkey/zn2.jpg

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j26/brownhonkey/zn17.jpg

by the way, im a guy..some people couldnt tell


----------



## flo-style (Sep 8, 2006)

WOW that looks great. 
I love such kind of makeups, as you can see in my profile picture.
Here is the complete Foto

lg Flo


----------



## DeadEnd (Nov 10, 2006)

Magnarogue,
I said it once but I'll say it again, your costume was *awesome*! The makeup job your friend did is just out of this world!!! You looked out of this world! (And I still love your boyfriends Leeloo costume too...that was hysterical and original to boot!)


----------

